

Stop blaming the Chinese, the web is broken - blerk
http://waf-devel.blogspot.com/2015/04/stop-blaming-chinese-web-is-broken.html?m=1

======
higherpurpose
Would this project help with the proposed idea?

[http://cowl.ws/](http://cowl.ws/)

